# Custom skin problem



## durk (Sep 15, 2011)

sorted, nevermind. Sometimes a blurp on a forum helps without any usefull responses - sorry for littering the forums with my attempts of grasping KSP - Not much of a coder i am afraid - it's like chinese to me - but i'll get there!


----------



## José Herring (Sep 15, 2011)

A little Lanolin should clear that skin problem right up.


----------



## durk (Sep 16, 2011)

Altough I realise this must be a n00bish question, i dont think this thread was named dry skin problem.


----------



## José Herring (Sep 16, 2011)

perhaps vitamin E then?

You may be a noob, but I guarantee that you know more about KSP than I do. I just had the urge to be silly. Surprised that nobody has chimed in with a real answer for you. This forum use to be populated with many scripters that were very helpful in the past. I guess they've gone and this part of the forum has died out.


----------



## Big Bob (Sep 16, 2011)

Hey Durk,

For one thing the pix text file belongs alongside the .tga (not in the scripts folder). 

Since your download doesn't seem to include your script, I don't think I want to deduce what your problem is. Please provide your script text file also.

Rejoice,

Bob


----------



## durk (Sep 16, 2011)

Hey Bob,

Thanks! I already found the problem - it was exactly what you mentioned 

And thanks for all the posts where you provided answers to other n00bs, they sure have been useful!

Re; not many people reacting here anymore, It's completely beyond me why NI makes KSP such hurdle.

It's up to people Like Nils and Ken to create tools to ease the pain and leave it up to Big Bob and EvilDragon to answer questions... Maybe thats why less people are getting in to KSP these days?


----------

